# Surefire price question



## jmcdonou (Jun 14, 2014)

I received a Surefire E2D years back as a Christmas gift.  Its great but I am thinking about getting a LED one.

I got on the website and I'm confused by the pricing.  Why would an A2 cost $305 while a 6PX is $90.  The 6PX has more power and similar weight and length.   

If anyone can shed some light on this I'd appreciate it.


----------

